# Gruesome Ground Breaker



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my 1st attempt at corpsing a skeleton. I wanted to create an infected, freshly dead look.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job, lots of detail. Love the maggots.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd say you were successful! Yes, the maggots are a nice touch - I think I can smell that guy from here. Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Double ewwwww! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He is sooo icky, great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wonderfully grotesque.
You did an exceptional job on that guy!
Nice details!
I don't know why, but I feel like having fried rice for supper.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah , that is "pretty" gross looking , I think you achieved your goal .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job. The little touches of color, the rice maggots, the texture and holes in the skin, all nicely done.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is disgusting! LOL Well done!!!!! I LOVE the eye!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

love the maggots! Nice touch!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Gross, disgusting, ewwww, everything that all above has said and more! I like him, he looks like he's fresh yet dead. Nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Seriously freshly deconposingly grotesquely rottingly cool!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like you dug him up after nine nights. Is all you stuff that scary? You must have a hell of a haunt.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just nasty! . Good job.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.



Jacksonville Haunter said:


> It looks like you dug him up after nine nights. Is all you stuff that scary? You must have a hell of a haunt.


Yeah, I try to go for a realism gorey scare. My daughter and I started stuffing scarecrows a few years ago and it grew from there.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG i love this. It looks real and nasty, great job on it.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great layers!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I think you did an outstanding job! He is really rotty looking....and I mean that in the best possible way!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great work! His one droopy eye made me giggle! XD


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Sytnathotep said:


> Great work! His one droopy eye made me giggle! XD


lol...thanks. That one droopy eye was a mistake. I didn't realize that the ping pong ball would melt from the heat gun. It was placed in before I molded the face so I couldn't just take it out and replace it. Instead I had to make it look the best I could with what I had.


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Great! That prop Looks awesome.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job. I like the use of the rice!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Man those are fantastic! Very detailed!!  

Pure Awesomeness!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Very nice work


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you achieved the look you were going for. That is extremely gross in a very good way


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

It's gruesome alright... Love the rice maggots...


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, the rice maggots were a big hit. I reckon I'll be using rice more often. Corn flakes work good for some things too.


----------



## Jodimaria (Apr 4, 2014)

Beautifully disgusting! Great work!!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well done .........think I will use maggots on my next ground breaker if you don't mine me stealing your idea!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

swede5342 said:


> Well done .........think I will use maggots on my next ground breaker if you don't mine me stealing your idea!


 By all means, feel free. I honestly don't remember if I picked that up from somewhere or thought of it myself. Just cook the rice about half way 1st and then coat them with a high gloss clear poly. Don't use "minute rice" though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ick! I think you achieved gruesome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks freshly dead. None of that stale dead stuff for us. Awesome.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Wow you really got all the gooey bits on this one, amazing details, has that just killed feel. Nice work.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a recent pic taken outdoors at night


----------

